# écran cinema display Alu REPARABLE



## jfbrau (30 Janvier 2014)

Voici un petit tutoriel pour ouvrir et réparer les écrans Alu 20, 23 et 30":

avant de démonter , il faut essayer de trouver ce qu'il a cet écran : comment la diode clignote-t-elle ? :
Apple LCD displays: Power light flashes
court long court : alim , tu peux essayer de "fixer " le contact central du connecteur ( une terre qui ne sert à rien , elle fait double emploi avec celle du cable principal d'alim :
My attempt to fix a broken Apple Cinema Display - YouTube
si tu n'as rien au niveau de la diode le bloc alim a peut-être lâché ?, moi je l'ai remplacée par ça :








tu ouvres la coque en plastique blanc à la scie à métaux , tu récupères la petite carte du connecteur et tu fais le branchement des fils sur l'alim que tu as achetées sur Ebay pour 25 environ, pas cher , ventilée et régulée , plus fiable que celle d'apple , mais moins esthétique ......













http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...984.m1438.l2649


Si la diode clignote court court long : problèmes de rétro éclairage ( en général l'inverter ) donc il faut ouvrir l'écran :

Pour ouvrir les écrans cinema display ALU 20, 23 , et 30 " , il faut d'abord décoller les 2 côtés en plastique blanc , avec un petit outil en plastique comme pour les écrans d'Iphone ( éviter l'utilisation d'un tournevis comme moi ça marque l'alu ) il faut commencer par le haut du plastique car il n'y a pas de colle :





sur celui de droite ( face à l'écran ) il y a un contacteur pour la diode de l'écran q'il faut débrancher dès qu'il est accessible : 





Les cotés plastique rétirés on est devant 2 pièces métalliques tenues par 4 vis d'un coté et des ergots de fixation de l'autre , 

dévisser les 4 cruciformes puis dégager la plaque métal des ergots :







On se retrouve devant le côté de l'ensemble de la dalle et à la partie inférieure il y a 1 verrou métallique de chaque coté :





On les tire vers l'extérieur de chaque côté et à ce moment la partie inférieure de la coque alu peut s'écarter :






Pour la phase suivante c'est mieux d'être à deux , un qui écarte la coque alu , l'autre qui d'abord rentre le fil d'alimentation au maximum dans la coque :





puis dégage l'intérieur en faisant attention à ne pas rayer la dalle :







Et voilà c'est fait !, ces écrans dont on a dit qu'ils étaient irréparables , sertis d'usine etc ... en réalité sont démontables extrêmement facilement , 

et très bien conçus pour cela.

Les verrous en détail : un : court et l'autre beaucoup plus long :











Pour l'inverter : il suffit de bien repérer les contacteurs , il y a 2 vis à défaire démonter remonter en ayant pris la précaution de faire des photos 

pour bien se rappeler tous les contacts: 











on trouve des inverter neufs : 

Apple iPod Accessory iPod Accessories Mac Software Mac Memory Apple Repair Apple Computers Apple Service Parts Store

ou sur Ebay d'occasion : 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Dexter Killer (24 Février 2014)

Merci pour ce démontage, mes Displays ont encore une longue vie, ils sont vraiment top !

Pour l'alimentation de mes Apple Cinema display 23"j'ai résolus le problème en achetant sur Ebay des alimentions d'Apple Cinema display 30"reconditionné et l'image est réaparue direct.

Donc pour les 20" il suffit de trouver une alimentation de 23".

(Pour les personnes qui ont un 20" j'e possède deux alimentions de 23" au passage)


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2014)

Bravo, tu me fais le même pour les tube CCFL des palourdes ?


----------



## jfbrau (25 Février 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo, tu me fais le même pour les tube CCFL des palourdes ?


Remplacement éclairage CCFL par éclairage LED dans le LCD - Composant - Ordinateurs portables - FORUM HardWare.fr

si ça peut t'aider ?, ça doit être assez similaire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------

quel prix les alim 150W pour 30" ?, la mienne est une 144W pour 25&#8364;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------

j'ai trouvé ce site aux USA , ils vendent des tubes pour les écrans Apple : 
CCFL By Model


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2014)

Intéressant en effet, pas contre faut voir le guide de démontage de l'écran, car sur une palourde tout est bien plus complexe ...


----------



## Mecamac (28 Février 2014)

Le fil du milieu n'est pas une masse mais un bus OneWire (comme sur les magsafe) qui permet a l'écran de savoir a quel alim il a affaire. Heureusement on peux s'en passer et en cas de clignotement court long court, il suffit souvent de le couper (au niveau du connecteur de la carte interne) pour faire démarrer l'écran.


----------



## jfbrau (1 Mars 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Intéressant en effet, pas contre faut voir le guide de démontage de l'écran, car sur une palourde tout est bien plus complexe ...



qu'est-ce que tu appelles une "Palourde" ??????


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2014)

jfbrau a dit:


> qu'est-ce que tu appelles une "Palourde" ??????



Un iBook G3 couleur de la fin des années 90


----------



## jfbrau (9 Mars 2014)

iBook Repair - iFixit
ça répond à ta question ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------

MacBook-fr - iBook

en français


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2014)

Ca va je connais ce site depuis qu'il existe  et des palourdes j'en ai pas démonté dans ma vie. Mais jamais le bloc écran  et là y a pas de tutoriel ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Ca va je connais ce site depuis qu'il existe  et des palourdes j'en ai pas démonté dans ma vie. Mais jamais le bloc écran  et là y a pas de tutoriel ...



Mais si, Apple en a fait un à l'attention des S.A.V. !


----------



## jfbrau (16 Mars 2014)

le changement de l'inverter résout aussi les problèmes de bandes très lumineuses ou roses en bas de l'écran ou sur les cotés , je viens de le faire sur un 23" acheté pour "pièces" avec une bande très claire en bas de l'écran : il est "tout neuf" !!!!!!


----------



## kadet55 (17 Mars 2014)

voila les revue technique d'apple des cinema display 

display.zip - UploadHero


stef


----------



## Max!me (17 Mars 2014)

Dommage il n'y a pas dans les RT le Cinema Display HD en alu... 
Mais vraiment bien pour tout les autres !


----------



## kadet55 (18 Mars 2014)

pourtant mes fichier sont a jours de 2013 alors je pense qu'il ont réellement décider de ne plus les réparer .et le modèle alu que je t'ai mis la procédure d'ouverture n'est pas la meme `?


----------



## Max!me (20 Mars 2014)

Oui, bizarre pourtant d'après les photos, ils sont relativement facilement démontables, j'ai 3 exemplaires plus tout jeunes et j'aimerais les remettre d'aplomb, un 23" avec le syndrome des bords rose, un 20" avec de petites taches rondes derrière les pixels (poussière ??) et le dernier plus récent, avec un insecte d'orage (toujours derrière les pixels) vraiment frustrant et gênant je ne sais vraiment pas comment m'y prenne et je vais surement m'en séparer...sauf solution !?


----------



## jfbrau (30 Mars 2014)

Tu es ou ??, si tu veux je les répare ? 50 euro / heure


----------



## Max!me (1 Avril 2014)

hé bien,
le 23" à toujours les bords rose, le 1er 20" a toujours les petits points de poussière (1mm de diamètre env.) derrière la dalle, et pour le problème d'insecte sous la dalle, j'ai trouvé une technique: Débranchez l'écran, l'enrouler délicatement dans une couverture, et le secouer d'un coup sec et répété en fonction de la ou est la petite bestiole, elle fini par tombée doucement le long de la dalle et fini manifestement par disparaitre dans les bords de l'écran.
Je suis dans le Loiret.


----------



## jfbrau (3 Avril 2014)

les bords roses c'est l'inverter , les points de poussière : ?????? là je ne sais pas , il faudrait voir , envoie moi un MP, sur ce site on ne sait jamais quand quelqu'un répond, je pars demain à Nancy réparer 2 écrans  23" avec les bords roses, le Loiret ce n'est pas loin de Paris ..... 1h 30 environ ?,


----------



## Jacoux (5 Décembre 2014)

je suis intéressé par les alimentations je suis en panne d'alim sur mon écran 20p difficile à trouver.


----------



## mand (23 Mai 2018)

jfbrau a dit:


> Tu es ou ??, si tu veux je les répare ? 50 euro / heure


Bonjour , jacoux est ce que tu serais réparer un écran hd cinéma display de 30" je l'ai acheté en 2008/2009 . Mais est resté dans son carton dans le grenier de chez parents pendant 10ans faute de place . Donc la je l'ai récupéré il y a quelques semaines. Malgré qu'il soit neuf , il ne veux pas s'allumer aucune diode n'apparaît nulle part . J'ai pris un bloc d'alimentation d'occasion identique au mien avec les mêmes capacités sur aliexpress donc il est testé apparemment. Donc reçu ce matin mais l'écran ne veux toujours pas s'allumer.. aurais tu une idée du problème .
Merci pour ton retour


----------



## Locke (23 Mai 2018)

@mand
Le message date de 2014 et son auteur n'est pas revenu dans les forums depuis 3 ans et 19 jours !


----------



## mand (23 Mai 2018)

jfbrau a dit:


> Tu es ou ??, si tu veux je les répare ? 50 euro / heure


Bonjour , je possède un écran hd cinéma display 30" depuis 2008/2009 que j'ai acheter neuf mais faute de place je n'ai pas pu l'installer et l'utiliser. Il est resté pendant 10ans dans le grenier de chez mes parents . Je l'ai récupéré il y a quelques semaine , installé mais il ne s'allume pas du tout aucune diode n'apparaît.
Donc suite à quelques lecture sur le site . J'ai fini par commandé un bloc d'alimentation identique à l'original avec le mêmes capacités sauf qu'il est d'occasion et qu'il a été testé. Je l'ai reçu ce matin et toujours pareils il ne veux pas s'allumer et aucune diode nulle part ( je vais renvoyer le bloc à l'expéditeur) .
J'ai lu et vu que tu y connaissait un peu avec cette écran .
Pourrait tu me dire s'il y a une solution et si tu es dispo pour y regarder .
Je suis en il de France


----------



## Locke (23 Mai 2018)

@mand
Tu as bien lu ma réponse #22 ? Ce membre n'est plus revenu depuis le 3 avril 2014.


----------



## mand (23 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @mand
> Tu as bien lu ma réponse #22 ? Ce membre n'est plus revenu depuis le 3 avril 2014.



Bonjour oui je reçu votre message merci


----------



## mand (23 Mai 2018)

salut je suis à JOINVILLE le pont à côté de Vincennes.


----------

